# Nba



## dchou1107

I will be moving to UAE next week from the states and I want to find out how I can watch my NBA? I purchased the league pass but there will be a lot of blacked out games so how do americans watch the normal sports tv in the UAE


----------



## Jynxgirl

Set up a slingbox at friends or family that are not going to move (grandparents or older parents work great for this)... And pay for a good internet package here to watch it.


----------



## dchou1107

That's what I did, pain in the ass when there is an issue back home on the slingbox. I am facing issues after being in the UAE for 2 days. Lol


----------



## Jynxgirl

Yes, but will be a lifesave during football season  and you got a few months to work the kinks out as well as to teach them how to do some sorting out on it to make it work for you!


----------



## dchou1107

thats right! NFL, NBA, march madness. I have not missed a beat. I am up and running


----------

